# Archie, Basil & Hamish (3 male mice, Notts)



## Primroserescue (Apr 7, 2013)

Contact/organisation details: Primrose Mouse Rescue
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes
Location: Kirkby-in-Ashfield, Nottinghamshire

Number of animals: 3
Type/Breed/Variety: Fancy Mice 
Sex: Male
Age(s): 12 weeks
Name(s): Archie, Basil, Hamish
Colours: All fawn, Basil has satin coat

Neutered: Archie and Basil are neutered, Hamish isn't.

Reason for rehoming: Litter of a rescued pet shop mouse
Temperament: Playful and all get along nicely together. Quite calm now and will make lovely pets. With a little more time they'll be very easy to handle.
Medical problems: None known.
Will the group be split (if applicable): No
Transport available: Possibly, if adopted locally (Notts or Derbys)

Other: Mum and dad were handed in to rescue and these bucks were born on 19th Feb. Please contact us on [email protected] for more information.

*Archie & Basil (Basil is the satin boy on the right)*


*Basil*


*Archie & Hamish*


*Hamish*


----------



## Primroserescue (Apr 7, 2013)

These boys are still waiting. They're now almost four months old and would love to be in a home where they could have some free range time and plenty of attention.

Basil


Archie 


Hamish


----------



## Primroserescue (Apr 7, 2013)

These lovely boys are still waiting. They're all very friendly and love getting a bit of attention ... if you can offer them a new home please get in touch.


----------



## Primroserescue (Apr 7, 2013)

Hamish has been booked in for neutering on 23rd Aug. We hope that if they're all neutered it will help their chances of finding new homes as they'll be able to join other groups of mice.


----------

